# Wahoo kickr / Fitness app spindown issue...



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

Recently purchased a Kickr (original version) and attempted to set it up today.
Devices are detected, Cool! However, instructions tell you to perform a spindown calibration as per app instructions which I attempted.
Spun up slowly to 23mph, app tells me to stop pedaling, results of spinup state "Done" and starts Spin-down (yes, I stopped pedaling). status bar continues to end stating "Coasting down...", cranks are completely stopped, unit coasts slower and slower until it too stops. But the test never completes... status bar continues to cycle as if waiting for something but it never does. 
Posted a message to Wahoo support on this and will probably have to wait until next week for feedback, but was wondering if any other users out there have experienced this?


----------



## Migen21 (Oct 28, 2014)

I've had this happen. I dont' know what caused it. I just quit trying and went about my business. I tried again later, and it worked fine.

BTW, you definitely want to get the unit warmed up (10 min or so) before you start the spindown. 

If the app keep giving you trouble, you can use other apps with the calibration feature to accomplish this as well. I know Trainer Road has a spin down/calibrate function for the Kickr. Pretty sure it's a feature of several other apps as well. I think if you pair it with your head unit (Garmin or Wahoo) you can do the calibrate function there as well (again, don't forget the warmup).


----------



## karlkras (Nov 25, 2005)

Migen21 said:


> BTW, you definitely want to get the unit warmed up (10 min or so) before you start the spindown.


Oh, well the directions did mention this. I though it had to do with having ME warmed up :blush2:
Thanks, I'll try this in the morning.


----------

